
Show HN: I made a command line notebook with multi device sync - stockkid
https://www.getdnote.com/
======
qmmmur
I can't say much without using it but it looks good! I'm curious how the site
is made which is one of the strengths of your idea here and communicating what
it does. How was it made?

~~~
stockkid
It's a static site made with Hugo [0] without any theme. The CLI is free so
feel free to try. Thanks.

\- [0] [https://github.com/gohugoio/hugo](https://github.com/gohugoio/hugo)

